# Infineon bestückt chinesische ePässe



## Newsfeed (11 November 2009)

Mikrocontroller des Chip-Herstellers Infineon finden sich künftig auch in chinesischen Reisepässen. Ab 2010 sollen Konzernangaben zufolge jährlich rund 6,5 Millionen neue ePässe an Bürger der Volksrepublik ausgegeben werden. Zuvor hatte bereits der niederländische Konkurrent NXP einen Geschäftsabschluss in China gemeldet.

Weiterlesen...


----------

